# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Հայաստան ներմուծել են կես տոննա կուսաթաղանթ

## Rhayader

Սխալ չեք կարդացել, ու սա կատակ չի: Խոսքը գնում է Եգիպտոսում և այլ մուսուլմանական երկրներում աղմուկ հանած չինական արտադրության արհեստական կուսաթաղանթների մասին: Մեջբերում եմ Lurer.com-ի հոդվածը (որն իր հերթին մեջբերում է Շամշյանին).



> Մոտ 10 օր առաջ, ֆիզիկական անձը Հայաստան էր ներմուծել մեծ քանակությամբ կուսաթաղանթ:
> 
> Ներմուծումը կատարվել է օրինական ճանապարհով՝ հետագայում իրացնելու նպատակով: Այն ներմուծվել է «Զվարթնոց» օդանավակայանից, թե Բագրատաշենի մաքսատնից, աղբյուրը չհայտնեց: 
> 
> Լուրի իսկությունը ճշտելու նպատակով հարցումներ կուղարկվեն մաքսային և հարկային ծառայություններին:
> 
> Աղբյուրի փոխանցմամբ՝ կուսաթաղանթները կշռում են 3-5 գրամ, իսկ ընդհանուր քանակը մոտ կես տոննա է եղել:
> 
> Shamshyan.com


Փաստորեն ներմուծվել է մոտ կես միլիոն կուսաթաղանթ: Չգիտեմ, այդքան սեռահասուն «դե յուրե կույս» ունե՞նք, թե՞ նախատեսված է մարդա մի քանի «կարմիր խնձորի» համար, բայց քյառթերը մոտակա մի քանի տարիները լավ տժալու են, հա  :LOL:

----------

Alximik (10.10.2012), Freeman (09.10.2012), impression (09.10.2012), keyboard (10.10.2012), Rammstein (10.10.2012), Ripsim (12.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (09.10.2012), VisTolog (10.10.2012), Մինա (11.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012), Տրիբուն (09.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Սխալ հաշվեցի, 100.000 կուսաթաղանթ: Շամշյանը հայտնում է, որ կուսաթաղանթներն արդեն վաճառքում են List.am կայքում.



> Քիչ առաջ գրել էինք , որ կես տոննա կուսաթաղանթ է ներմուծվել Հայաստան, ֆիզիկական անձի կողմից:
> 
> Մեր ուսումնասիրություններից պարզ դարձավ, որ կուսաթաղանթներն արդեն վաճառքում են: Մասնավորապես օգտատերերից մեկը հայտարարություն է տարածել, թողել իր հեռախոսահամարն ու 30.000 դրամով վաճառում է կուսաթաղանթ, որոնք ճապոնական արտադրության են:
> 
> Ներկայացնում ենք հայտարարություննն ամբողջությամբ:
> 
> «Целка . արանց բժշկական միջամտության աղջիկը սեկսից 5-10 րոպե առջ իր ձեռքով տեղադրում է արհեստական կուսաթաղանթը սեռական օրգանի մեջ:
> Թաղանթը խոնավությունուց ուռում է եւ ընդունում մարմնի ձեւը սեկսի ժամանակ թաղանթը պառտվում է եւ թափվում է արյան նմանվող հեղուկ:
> Շատ որակյալ է: Առտադրված է Ճապոնայայում»:


Ինձ ինչ բացել է բացել  :LOL:

----------

Alximik (10.10.2012), Chuk (10.10.2012), impression (09.10.2012), keyboard (10.10.2012), Rammstein (10.10.2012), Ripsim (12.10.2012), Sagittarius (09.10.2012), shatboyov (09.10.2012), VisTolog (10.10.2012), Ձայնալար (09.10.2012), Շինարար (09.10.2012), Ուլուանա (09.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Իրոք, իրոք :Jpit: )))
http://www.list.am/item/1847759

----------

keyboard (10.10.2012), One_Way_Ticket (09.10.2012), Sagittarius (09.10.2012), VisTolog (10.10.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Բա էդ նույն մարդու մյուս հայտարարությունները:
http://www.list.am/from-user/1847759
Մարդը կոնկրետ պահանջարկների վրայա աշխատում  :LOL:

----------

Alximik (10.10.2012)

----------


## shatboyov

Լուրջ հեղափոխություն ա սպասվում, աղջիկների որոշ շրջանում  :Blush:   :LOL:

----------

Alximik (10.10.2012), keyboard (10.10.2012), VisTolog (10.10.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Զավեշտալի ա, իհարկե, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ եթե լայն տարածում գտնի, գուցե ի վերջո, անիմաստ դարձնելով կարմիր խնձորի գռեհիկ ադաթը, նպաստի դրա վերացմանը  :Jpit: ։

----------

keyboard (10.10.2012), Malxas (09.10.2012), Rhayader (13.10.2012), Ripsim (12.10.2012), VisTolog (10.10.2012), Մինա (11.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աման, ու՞ր են հայ արիացիները: Հայ աղջիկների նամուսին են կպնում, հասեք  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (10.10.2012), Rhayader (11.10.2012), Varzor (09.10.2012), VisTolog (10.10.2012), Մինա (11.10.2012), Տրիբուն (09.10.2012)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Լավ չի, լավ չի՜... Թանկացրել են։ Անցած աշուն, էսօրվա պես հիշում եմ, 20.000 դրամ էր  :Lol2:

----------

Chuk (10.10.2012), ivy (10.10.2012), keyboard (10.10.2012), Rhayader (11.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (10.10.2012), Varzor (09.10.2012), VisTolog (10.10.2012), Աթեիստ (09.10.2012), Արէա (10.10.2012), Ձայնալար (09.10.2012), Մինա (11.10.2012), Ռուֆուս (10.10.2012), Տրիբուն (09.10.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> Բա էդ նույն մարդու մյուս հայտարարությունները:
> http://www.list.am/from-user/1847759
> Մարդը կոնկրետ պահանջարկների վրայա աշխատում


Էսի իրենից վտանգա ներկայացնում, երիտասարդ աղջիկներին (անչափահասներին) դրդում է սեռական հարաբերության:

----------


## Claudia Mori

Ճի՛շտ է, ազգը վտանգի տակ է, սրա դեմ էլ թող երթ կազմակերպեն, ի՜նչ հավես կլինի՝ գունավոր դրոշակներ, ճանապարհին թռուցիկների փոխարեն կարմիր խնձորներ :Lol2:

----------

Chuk (10.10.2012), ivy (10.10.2012), keyboard (10.10.2012), Rammstein (10.10.2012), Rhayader (11.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (10.10.2012), Varzor (10.10.2012), VisTolog (10.10.2012), Աթեիստ (09.10.2012), Մինա (11.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (10.10.2012), Ռուֆուս (10.10.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Փաստորեն ոնց հասկացա աղջիկներ կան, որ ուրախ են այս լուրից: Դե լավա, շնորհավոր: Ճամփեքդ բացվավ ))))))))

----------

Alximik (10.10.2012), DavitH (13.10.2012), Varzor (10.10.2012), yerevanci (10.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> http://www.list.am/item/1847759


Արտադրված է Ճապոնիայում  :LOL:  Թոշիբա առաջին գիշերներ են սպասվում Հայաստանում: 
......
Պահանջարկն է ծնում աառաջարկ, աշխարհքիս օրենքն ա: Մի երկուրում, որտեղ սաղ սեքսով են զբաղվում, բայց սաղ կույս են, ու սաղ վստահ են, որ իրանք մենակ կույսի հետ են առաջին գիշերն անցկարցել, Թոշիբա կուսաթաղանթը պիտի մեծ պահանջարկ ունենա:

----------

Ambrosine (11.10.2012), Chuk (10.10.2012), keyboard (10.10.2012), Rhayader (11.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (10.10.2012), Varzor (10.10.2012), Աթեիստ (09.10.2012), Արէա (10.10.2012), Մինա (11.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (10.10.2012)

----------


## Universe

Չեմիչե. Ակցիա, շտապիր կորցնել կուսությունդ առաջիկա 3 շաբաթների ընթացքում ու կստանաս կրկնակի կուսաթաղանթ:

----------

Alximik (10.10.2012), Lion (10.10.2012), VisTolog (10.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ներմուծողն ով ա՞… լֆիկն ա՞… 

հազիվ մի հատ կարգին նորություն լսանք, այ մարդ… թե չէ էս ի՞նչ այլասերված ազգ ենք դառել… տիկնիկայինում՝ կինո, DIY-ում երգ երաժշտություն… չէ մի, մի հատ էլ ուզում էիք մեռելոցին սեքսով զբաղվեի՞ք… 

դե գնացեք… ոչ կրծքերն են իսկական (սիլիկոն են) ոչ էլ կուսաթաղանթն ա իսկական՝ սիլիկոն ա մեջը քետչափ ա, սեքսից հետո կարաք կարտոշկով ուտեք, ո՞վ ա իմանակու…

----------

Chuk (10.10.2012), Freeman (11.10.2012), keyboard (10.10.2012), Rhayader (11.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (10.10.2012), VisTolog (10.10.2012), Աթեիստ (09.10.2012), Արէա (10.10.2012), Մինա (11.10.2012), Տրիբուն (09.10.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> դե գնացեք… ոչ կրծքերն են իսկական (սիլիկոն են) ոչ էլ կուսաթաղանթն ա իսկական՝ սիլիկոն ա մեջը քետչափ ա, սեքսից հետո կարաք կարտոշկով ուտեք, ո՞վ ա իմանակու…


Завтрак в постель ։)

----------

Freeman (11.10.2012), keyboard (10.10.2012), Mephistopheles (09.10.2012), Rhayader (11.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (10.10.2012), Varzor (10.10.2012), VisTolog (10.10.2012), Մինա (11.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Լսել եմ գերմանացիք ավելի լավն են սարքում… համ չի ճղվում շուտ, համ էլ կարաս զապռավկա անես… ինչ ուզես՝ քետչափ, աճիկա, սացիբելա, հայկական տոմատ, բադրջանով խավիար…

----------

keyboard (10.10.2012), Rhayader (14.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (10.10.2012), Արէա (10.10.2012), Մինա (11.10.2012), Տրիբուն (10.10.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Դե որ հասանք տեխնոլոգիական մանրամասներին, առաջարկում եմ մեջը ավելացնել մի կարևոր ֆունկցիա, որ ճղվելիս կամ ինքը տնքոց հանի, կամ «աղջկան» «իշմար անի», որ տնքա։
Թե չէ տղեն կարող ա էն պահը բռնացնում ա, իսկ «աղջիկը» չէ ...

----------

keyboard (10.10.2012), Rhayader (13.10.2012), Varzor (10.10.2012), VisTolog (10.10.2012), Ձայնալար (10.10.2012), Տրիբուն (10.10.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Արա, բայց կես տոննա՞, սըբանում ա  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (11.10.2012), Chilly (10.10.2012), Chuk (10.10.2012), keyboard (10.10.2012), Rhayader (11.10.2012), VisTolog (10.10.2012), yerevanci (10.10.2012), Գալաթեա (10.10.2012), Տրիբուն (10.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արա, բայց կես տոննա՞, սըբանում ա


ապեր, կես տոննան ինչ ա՞ որ… մեր հարևանը մի օրում սաղ կօգտագործի… ես էլ… օրինակ ես ուզում եմ որ իմ կնիկը միշտ կույս ըլնի ու մի 50 կիլո պտի առնեմ դնեմ գառաժը կամ էլ պադվալը… պետք կգա… մեր հարևանն օրինակ ամեն ինչի  համար մեր տունա վազում հենց իրանցը պրծնում ա

----------

armen9494 (15.08.2013), Chuk (10.10.2012), keyboard (10.10.2012), Rammstein (10.10.2012), Rhayader (13.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (10.10.2012), Varzor (10.10.2012), VisTolog (10.10.2012), Աթեիստ (10.10.2012), Արէա (10.10.2012), Գալաթեա (10.10.2012), Ձայնալար (10.10.2012), Մինա (11.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (10.10.2012), Տրիբուն (10.10.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Նայեք, ձեր համար ինչ վիդեո եմ ճարել՝ 



Նայել հատկապես 3:20-ից:

----------

CactuSoul (12.10.2012), ivy (10.10.2012), keyboard (10.10.2012), Mephistopheles (10.10.2012), Rhayader (11.10.2012), shatboyov (10.10.2012), Varzor (10.10.2012), VisTolog (10.10.2012), Աթեիստ (10.10.2012), Գալաթեա (10.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (10.10.2012), Նարե91 (10.10.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Կանսեռվի բանկի ժամանակներն անցա՜՜ն  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (10.10.2012), Freeman (11.10.2012), keyboard (10.10.2012), Mephistopheles (10.10.2012), Rhayader (11.10.2012), Varzor (10.10.2012), VisTolog (10.10.2012), Աթեիստ (10.10.2012), Ձայնալար (10.10.2012), Տրիբուն (10.10.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Բագ*, էս վիդեոդ որոշ մարդիկ դրոշ վառելուց միացնելու են հետը գնա, որպես բեքգրաունդ: Հատկապես քո նշած րոպեից:
Դու այլևս իրենց հերոսն էս  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (10.10.2012), Ձայնալար (10.10.2012), Տրիբուն (10.10.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ապեր, կես տոննան ինչ ա՞ որ… մեր հարևանը մի օրում սաղ կօգտագործի… ես էլ… օրինակ ես ուզում եմ որ իմ կնիկը միշտ կույս ըլնի ու մի 50 կիլո պտի առնեմ դնեմ գառաժը կամ էլ պադվալը… պետք կգա… մեր հարևանն օրինակ ամեն ինչի  համար մեր տունա վազում հենց իրանցը պրծնում ա


Hi bro...sorry, can you help with some sugar and ...er... a piece or two...I need to feel like a real man tonight...
Բացել ա  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (10.10.2012), Freeman (11.10.2012), keyboard (10.10.2012), Mephistopheles (10.10.2012), Rhayader (13.10.2012), Աթեիստ (10.10.2012), Ձայնալար (10.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (10.10.2012), Տրիբուն (10.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Hi bro...sorry, can you help with some sugar and ...er... a piece or two...I need to feel like a real man tonight...
> Բացել ա


sorry man, I just used the last one, but I got an extension to your **** ... trust me, it's gonna be as bloody as it was the first time...

Գալ ջան, իսկական տղամարդուն տենց դիշովի պռիբոռներ պետք չի… իսկական տղամարդն ամեն անգամ արյունահեղություն ա անում, ուզում ես կույս եղի ուզում ես չէ… կապ չունի…

----------

keyboard (10.10.2012), Malxas (10.10.2012), Rhayader (13.10.2012), Varzor (10.10.2012), Աթեիստ (10.10.2012), Գալաթեա (10.10.2012), Ձայնալար (10.10.2012), Տրիբուն (10.10.2012)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Նայեք, ձեր համար ինչ վիդեո եմ ճարել՝ 
> 
> 
> 
> Նայել հատկապես 3:20-ից:


Արդար չի, էլի, արդար չի։ Դրանց մետ 30 դոլար է, մեր աղքատ երկրում՝ 30.000։ Բա ո՞ւր կորավ պատմական արդարությունը ։ցռը

----------

keyboard (10.10.2012), Rhayader (13.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (10.10.2012), Աթեիստ (10.10.2012), Տրիբուն (10.10.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Արդար չի, էլի, արդար չի։ Դրանց մետ 30 դոլար է, մեր աղքատ երկրում՝ 30.000։ Բա ո՞ւր կորավ պատմական արդարությունը ։ցռը


Առաքում ունեն, կարելի ա օն լայն պատվիրել  :Jpit: ))

----------

keyboard (10.10.2012), VisTolog (10.10.2012)

----------


## Universe

> Առաքում ունեն, կարելի ա օն լայն պատվիրել ))


Տեղադրումե՞լ ))

----------

Freeman (11.10.2012), keyboard (10.10.2012), Malxas (10.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (12.10.2012), Varzor (10.10.2012), VisTolog (10.10.2012), Տրիբուն (10.10.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կարելի ա ֆիրմա բացել, էժանով տեղադրել:
Աղջիկներից փող ես վերցնում տեղադրելու համար, իսկ տղերքից՝ որ իրանց ուղարկես տեղադրելու:


Ուրիշ բիզնես մտքովս անցավ, 

1. ծախել արյան անալիզի սարքեր, որ տղերքը տեղում պարզեն արյուն ա թե կետչուպ:

2. Կազմակերպել դասընթացներ տղաների համար, որ նախօրոք ստուգեն, ամեն ինչ տեղում ու բնակա՞ն ա, թե՞ չէ:

----------

CactuSoul (12.10.2012), ivy (10.10.2012), keyboard (10.10.2012), Rammstein (10.10.2012), Rhayader (14.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (12.10.2012), Varzor (10.10.2012), VisTolog (10.10.2012), Տրիբուն (10.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նայեք, ձեր համար ինչ վիդեո եմ ճարել՝ 
> 
> 
> 
> Նայել հատկապես 3:20-ից:


Պիտնոյոտ ա բայց  :Sad:  Փաստորեն օրինակը հայերի ու թուրքերի վրով էր: Երկու կույս եղբայր ժողովուրդներ, որոնք դարերով ապրում են կողք-կողքի ու շատ սերտ կենցաղային ու մշակութային առնչություններ ունեն:

----------

keyboard (10.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (12.10.2012), Ձայնալար (10.10.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Նայեք, ձեր համար ինչ վիդեո եմ ճարել՝ 
> 
> Նայել հատկապես 3:20-ից:


Բագ, աբեր, էդ Վերգինեն ովա՞, ինչ խոսում էին, Վեգինե հա Վերգինե, մանավանդ էլ, որ ասեց արմենիա, վաբշե ասի հաստատ Վերգինեի մասինա, ճնանչըմ է՞ս

----------


## Nimra

> Սխալ չեք կարդացել, ու սա կատակ չի: Խոսքը գնում է Եգիպտոսում և այլ մուսուլմանական երկրներում աղմուկ հանած չինական արտադրության արհեստական կուսաթաղանթների մասին: Մեջբերում եմ Lurer.com-ի հոդվածը (որն իր հերթին մեջբերում է Շամշյանին).
> 
> 
> Փաստորեն ներմուծվել է մոտ կես միլիոն կուսաթաղանթ: Չգիտեմ, այդքան սեռահասուն «դե յուրե կույս» ունե՞նք, թե՞ նախատեսված է մարդա մի քանի «կարմիր խնձորի» համար, բայց քյառթերը մոտակա մի քանի տարիները լավ տժալու են, հա


Ժող, էս կատակ չի? :Shok:  :Shok:

----------


## keyboard

> Ժող, էս կատակ չի?


Չէ, կանսեռվի բանկեքը սկսեց քչություն անել, ալտերնատիվ տարբերակ են մտածել:

Անեգդոտ հիշեցի.

Գերմանացիները մտնում են ռուսական գյուղ գերի վերցնում բոլորին, հանվացնում տղամարդկանց և կանանց ասում են, որ աչքները կապած, ձեռով բռնելով "դե հասկացաք ինչը", ով ճանաչեց իր ամուսնուն ազատ են արձակում երկուսին էլ: Հիմա տեսարանը պատկերացրեք, առաջին կինը աչքերը փակ հերթով բռնելով գնում է.
-Էս իմ ամուսինը չի, էս էլ չի, էս մեր գյուղից չի վաբշե...  :LOL: 

Հիմա հայերինն ա, սաղ կույս են, բայց կուսաթաղանթի շատ լուրջ պահանջ ունենք:

----------

Alximik (10.10.2012), armen9494 (15.08.2013), CactuSoul (12.10.2012), Chuk (11.10.2012), DavitH (13.10.2012), erexa (12.10.2012), Freeman (11.10.2012), Nimra (13.10.2012), One_Way_Ticket (13.10.2012), Rhayader (14.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (12.10.2012), Varzor (11.10.2012), Աթեիստ (10.10.2012), Հայկօ (10.10.2012), Ձայնալար (10.10.2012), Մինա (11.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (10.10.2012), Տրիբուն (10.10.2012)

----------


## Malxas

Ինձ մի բան է հետաքրքիր, էս կուսաթաղանթ ներկրողները բիզնես  ծրագիր կազմել ե՞ն, հաշվարկ արել ե՞ն, թե նա ուռա են բերել, նա սվոյ ստրախ ի ռիսկ:  :Think:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Բագ, աբեր, էդ Վերգինեն ովա՞, ինչ խոսում էին, Վեգինե հա Վերգինե, մանավանդ էլ, որ ասեց արմենիա, վաբշե ասի հաստատ Վերգինեի մասինա, ճնանչըմ է՞ս


Չգիտե՞ս Հովո ախպեր, Վերգինեն հայոց դիցարանում կուսության ու մուտիլովկի աստվածուհին ա եղել:

----------

keyboard (10.10.2012), Rhayader (13.10.2012), Varzor (11.10.2012), Աթեիստ (10.10.2012), Տրիբուն (10.10.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Ինձ մի բան է հետաքրքիր, էս կուսաթաղանթ ներկրողները բիզնես  ծրագիր կազմել ե՞ն, հաշվարկ արել ե՞ն, թե նա ուռա են բերել, նա սվոյ ստրախ ի ռիսկ:


Ես կարծում եմ, սպառողին ներկայացնելու նպատակով իրանք պրեզենտացիաներ էլ կկազմակերպեն ու տեղում կամավոր սկզբունքով կտեղադրեն ու նաև կփորձարկեն դրա աշխատանքը, մուտքն էլ ազատ կլինի, բայց գոնե 18+ պտի կպցնեն, թե չէ փղիկի կողմնակիցները կգան կասեն օրենքի կոպիտ խախտում է տեղի ունեցել ու բլա բլա բլա  :LOL:

----------

Malxas (10.10.2012), Rhayader (14.08.2013), Varzor (11.10.2012), Աթեիստ (10.10.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ինձ մի բան է հետաքրքիր, էս կուսաթաղանթ ներկրողները բիզնես  ծրագիր կազմել ե՞ն, հաշվարկ արել ե՞ն, թե նա ուռա են բերել, նա սվոյ ստրախ ի ռիսկ:


Իսկ ինձ ուրիշ բան ա հետաքրքրում: Ասում են Լֆիկը իր գործունեությունը կանացի ներքնազգեստ վաճառելով է սկսել: Հիմա էս ներկրողը որ հանկարծ շատ հարստանա, մականունը ի՞նչ ա լինելու:

----------

Ambrosine (11.10.2012), armen9494 (15.08.2013), CactuSoul (12.10.2012), Claudia Mori (11.10.2012), Freeman (11.10.2012), keyboard (10.10.2012), Malxas (10.10.2012), murmushka (11.10.2012), Rammstein (11.10.2012), Rhayader (13.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (12.10.2012), Varzor (11.10.2012), Աթեիստ (10.10.2012), Գալաթեա (11.10.2012), Հայկօ (10.10.2012), Մինա (11.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (10.10.2012), Տրիբուն (10.10.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Իսկ ինձ ուրիշ բան ա հետաքրքրում: Ասում են Լֆիկը իր գործունեությունը կանացի ներքնազգեստ վաճառելով է սկսել: Հիմա էս ներկրողը որ հանկարծ շատ հարստանա, մականունը ի՞նչ ա լինելու:



Բաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաագ, ես մեռա, լուրջ, որ պատկերացրի, ուֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆ, էն երեխեն էլ ծիծաղիցս վեր թռավ  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. խոսքի պ...իկ Աբո, 

ես հելնեմ թարմանամ  :LOL:

----------

armen9494 (15.08.2013), Freeman (11.10.2012), Malxas (10.10.2012), Rhayader (14.08.2013), Varzor (11.10.2012), Աթեիստ (10.10.2012), Հայկօ (10.10.2012), Ձայնալար (10.10.2012), Մինա (11.10.2012), Տրիբուն (10.10.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> Իսկ ինձ ուրիշ բան ա հետաքրքրում: Ասում են Լֆիկը իր գործունեությունը կանացի ներքնազգեստ վաճառելով է սկսել: Հիմա էս ներկրողը որ հանկարծ շատ հարստանա, մականունը ի՞նչ ա լինելու:


Ասում են չէ և կանացի ներքնազգեստ չէ, այլ կոնկրետ կանացի լիֆեր, այստեղից էլ հանրահայտ մականունը՝ Լֆիկ: Ինչ վերաբերում է ավանգարդում հպարտորեն շողշողացող գործարարին, ապա իմ կարծիքով այստեղ առավել տեղին կլինի, ասենք եթե անունը Վաղինակ է, Ցելկա Վաղո  :Wink:

----------

Alximik (10.10.2012), DavitH (13.10.2012), Freeman (11.10.2012), keyboard (10.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (12.10.2012), Varzor (11.10.2012), Աթեիստ (10.10.2012), Արէա (10.10.2012), Ձայնալար (10.10.2012), Մինա (11.10.2012), Տրիբուն (10.10.2012)

----------


## Universe

> Բագ, աբեր, էդ Վերգինեն ովա՞, ինչ խոսում էին, Վեգինե հա Վերգինե, մանավանդ էլ, որ ասեց արմենիա, վաբշե ասի հաստատ Վերգինեի մասինա, ճնանչըմ է՞ս


Վերջինե չէ, «վիրջին» ապ, էտ իրանց կույսնա էլի  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (12.10.2012)

----------


## Universe

> Ասում են չէ և կանացի ներքնազգեստ չէ, այլ կոնկրետ կանացի լիֆեր, այստեղից էլ հանրահայտ մականունը՝ Լֆիկ: Ինչ վերաբերում է ավանգարդում հպարտորեն շողշողացող գործարարին, ապա իմ կարծիքով այստեղ առավել տեղին կլինի, ասենք եթե անունը Վաղինակ է, Ցելկա Վաղո


Ցելկա չէ, Կույսի Վաղո  :Jpit:  ՈՒ ասենք կուսության մենաշնորհա ստեղծվում քաղաքում :Smile: 

Ժող, եկեք մի հատ առողջ մտածենք տղերք ջան: Ասենք ես չեմ դուք:
Դե հիմնականում կուսաթաղանթը մինչև 4-սմ խորության մեջա գտնվում, ու կախված իրա ձևից մեծամասնությունը վիզուալ երևումա:
Ասենք եթե սենց մոմենտա

1. «Կյանքս, ես FULLLL կույս եմ».- ու դու ուզում ես համոզվել կյանքիդ կուսության մեջ, ապա մի հապաղիր, վերցրու ձեռքիդ ֆանարիկն ու ստուգի )))
2. Հեռանկարային ու անձնական ընտանեկան նպատակներով հարաբերությունների դեպքում, էտ ստուգման հարցը արդեն ամենաանձնական բաննա, որ ասենք ամեն մարդ մի ձև կարա մտածի: Կարևորը չկասկածելնա ըտեղ...


Ես «կյանքերի» մոմենդովեմ ասում էլի 1-ին կետում:

----------


## keyboard

Բայց, զարմանալի ա էլի, մարդը նախընտրումա լինել խաբված, քան ասենք գիտակցել, որ աղջիկն էլ կարա սիրելով տրվի մեկին, մանավանդ, որ 20 տարեկանից մեծա, գրողը տանի, էս ուր ենք ընգել, մնումա առավոտն էլ պռոստինը հանեն կախեն լվացքի պարանից, որ հարևանները տեսնեն:
Ասենք մարդը գերադասումա, որ իրա ընտրյալը կույս լինի, բայց ասենք, որ էդ ընտրյալը հայաթի սաղ տղեքի համը տեսելա այլևայլ եղանակներով, էտի ջանդամ էլի, կարևորը կույսա, վսյո ուրեմն առաջինը դու էս:

Հ.Գ. Բայց էդ համը տեսնելը միանգամից մի մտածեք, էն ինչ կարդալուց մտածեցիք  :LOL: 

Հ.Հ.Գ. Ֆու, ինչ լկտի ես բայց դու 

Հ.Հ.Հ.Գ Գիտեմ-գիտեմ, կյանքնա ստիպում, զատո կույս եմ  :LOL: 





> Վերջինե չէ, «վիրջին» ապ, էտ իրանց կույսնա էլի


Լու՞րջ, բա էդ ուրդուց իմացա՞ր   :LOL:

----------


## Վահե-91

էսօր մի հատ ծանոթ գինեկոլոգ ասում ա վիզս կտրեմ, թե օրեկան երկու հատ կուսաղանթից պակաս եմ կարում  :LOL: 
ընենց չի որ արհեստականի հույսին են սաղ մնացել  :Pardon:

----------

Freeman (12.10.2012), keyboard (12.10.2012), Varzor (12.10.2012), Աթեիստ (12.10.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> էսօր մի հատ ծանոթ գինեկոլոգ ասում ա վիզս կտրեմ, թե օրեկան երկու հատ կուսաղանթից պակաս եմ կարում 
> ընենց չի որ արհեստականի հույսին են սաղ մնացել


Վաբշե ասում են բիզնեսի 3 հիմնական ճյուղ կա` զենք, նարկոտիկ մեկ էլ պոլիգրաֆիա  :LOL:  հիմա արդեն միջազգայնորեն մեր նման հետամնաց երկրնեի համար մտցնում են նոր, գերակա ճյուղ կուսականացում, կուսացնում, մի խոսքով, քյասար, լյուբոյ տարիքում կույս են սարքում, կայֆա բայց, կարելիա մի հատ տենց բոքս վերցնել Նար-Դոսի վրա, դիագնոստիկա բան, ասենք ամուսնանալուց առաջ բերում են, դիագնոստիկա ես անում ասում ես, քշածա թե չէ, հայրեն ասած շոչի*գ*ը հետ տվածա թե չէ, պռակլադկեքը զավացկո են, թե փոխած:
Լավ միտքա, էքուց տենամ մեր մեծահարուստներից ով կֆինանսավորի  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Ես սիրեցի էս թեման  :Blush:   :LOL:

----------

Varzor (12.10.2012), Աթեիստ (12.10.2012), Մինա (12.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

> էսօր մի հատ ծանոթ գինեկոլոգ ասում ա վիզս կտրեմ, թե օրեկան երկու հատ կուսաղանթից պակաս եմ կարում 
> ընենց չի որ արհեստականի հույսին են սաղ մնացել


Չեմ հասկանում՝ էս հայ ավանդապաշտ տղամարդկանց դուրը գալի՞ս է, որ իրենց դեբիլի տեղ են դնում, թե սկի մտքների ծայրով էլ էդպիսի բան չի անցնում: Որ մարդավարի լիներ ամեն ինչ, նորմալ, ազնիվ հարաբերություններ՝ միմյանց անցյալը ընդունելով, վատ կլինե՞ր: Այ քեզ մարդիկ... Դե գնացեք վայելեք ձեր կես տոննան ու կարկատանները:

----------

CactuSoul (12.10.2012), erexa (12.10.2012), keyboard (12.10.2012), Nimra (13.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (12.10.2012), Varzor (12.10.2012), Աթեիստ (12.10.2012), Մինա (12.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2012), Ուլուանա (12.10.2012), Տրիբուն (12.10.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Սենց որ գնա, մեր գինեկոլոգները կսկսեն "կրեսծիկոմ վիշիված անել", ասեղնագործել ընթացքում, ցուցահանդես բան կարան կազմակերպեն, կռվցնեն իրենց աշխատանքները:

----------

Freeman (12.10.2012), keyboard (12.10.2012), Mephistopheles (12.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (12.10.2012), Varzor (12.10.2012), Տրիբուն (12.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չեմ հասկանում՝ էս հայ ավանդապաշտ տղամարդկանց դուրը գալի՞ս է, որ իրենց դեբիլի տեղ են դնում, թե սկի մտքների ծայրով էլ էդպիսի բան չի անցնում: Որ մարդավարի լիներ ամեն ինչ, նորմալ, ազնիվ հարաբերություններ՝ միմյանց անցյալը ընդունելով, վատ կլինե՞ր: Այ քեզ մարդիկ... Դե գնացեք վայելեք ձեր կես տոննան ու կարկատանները:


ոչ մի դեպքում Այվի ջան… ես ավանդապաշտ հայ տղամարդ եմ ու եթե հանկարծ մի գիշեր իմ կնիկը կույս չեղավ արյունահեղությունը ուրիշ ձև ա լինելու… բայց պտի ըլնի… 

Հայաստանում սաղ պտի կույս ըլնեն անկախ տարիքից…

Հայաստանի գլավնի ցելկեն էլ Սերոժի կնիկն ա… էդ իմպռտնի ֆաբրիշնի ցելկեքի առաջին պառծիան իրանն ա…

----------

keyboard (12.10.2012), Rhayader (14.08.2013), Մինա (12.10.2012), Տրիբուն (12.10.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես կարծում եմ, սպառողին ներկայացնելու նպատակով իրանք պրեզենտացիաներ էլ կկազմակերպեն ու տեղում կամավոր սկզբունքով կտեղադրեն ու նաև կփորձարկեն դրա աշխատանքը, մուտքն էլ ազատ կլինի, բայց գոնե 18+ պտի կպցնեն, թե չէ փղիկի կողմնակիցները կգան կասեն օրենքի կոպիտ խախտում է տեղի ունեցել ու բլա բլա բլա


Ըհը, իրիկունն էլ կգնան իրանց ապագա կույս կնանիքի մոտ  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (12.10.2012), Rhayader (14.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սենց որ գնա, մեր գինեկոլոգները կսկսեն "կրեսծիկոմ վիշիված անել", ասեղնագործել ընթացքում, ցուցահանդես բան կարան կազմակերպեն, կռվցնեն իրենց աշխատանքները:


կարան տեղում workshop կազմակերպեն… անապահով ընտանիքների համար էլ կարելի ա զեղչով անել կամ էլ աղջկանը որ կարում են մամայինն ու տատիկինը ձրի ա…

----------

keyboard (12.10.2012), Rhayader (14.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (12.10.2012), Մինա (12.10.2012), Տրիբուն (12.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չեմ հասկանում՝ էս հայ ավանդապաշտ տղամարդկանց դուրը գալի՞ս է, որ իրենց դեբիլի տեղ են դնում, թե սկի մտքների ծայրով էլ էդպիսի բան չի անցնում: Որ մարդավարի լիներ ամեն ինչ, նորմալ, ազնիվ հարաբերություններ՝ միմյանց անցյալը ընդունելով, վատ կլինե՞ր: Այ քեզ մարդիկ... Դե գնացեք վայելեք ձեր կես տոննան ու կարկատանները:


Ռուսերեն մի հատ բառ կա, выпендреж. Էսի ապրելակերպ ա, կյանքի իմաստ ա .... Կուսության հարցում դեբիլ լինլեը, կամ թույլ տալը որ քեզ դեբիլի տեղ դնեն выпендреж- ի առանցքային կանոններից ա: «Աղջիկը պիտի վեշնի կույս լինի» գաղափարը նույն ա ինչ-որ «մաշնեն պըտը ծյունինգ արած ըլնի», «կոստը պըտը փայլուն ըլնի», «ճիշտը մենակ քուչեն պըտի ըլնի» ....ու սենց: Այ սենց էլ աբրում ենք, մենք մեզ կուտը տալով: Քուչեն սաղ փիս սեռական կյանքի փորձ ունեն՝ մեկը մյուսից ավել, բայց աղջիկները սաղ կույս են: Հետո էլ չես ջոգում, թե գեյերի դեմ ով ա պայքարում:

----------

CactuSoul (12.10.2012), ivy (12.10.2012), keyboard (12.10.2012), Malxas (12.10.2012), Mephistopheles (12.10.2012), One_Way_Ticket (13.10.2012), Rammstein (13.10.2012), Rhayader (14.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (12.10.2012), Varzor (12.10.2012), Թամարա (13.10.2012), Ձայնալար (12.10.2012), Մինա (12.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ոչ մի դեպքում Այվի ջան… ես ավանդապաշտ հայ տղամարդ եմ ու եթե հանկարծ մի գիշեր իմ կնիկը կույս չեղավ արյունահեղությունը ուրիշ ձև ա լինելու… բայց պտի ըլնի…


Արի ձեռդ դիր խղճիդ (մենակ ոտերիդ մեջտեղը չդնես) ու ասա, չէի՞ր ուզենա էլի կույս լինեիր: Մի հատ ընգեր ունեմ, ասում ա «հորս արև, կույս վախտներս մի հատ գզռտվելը հազար անգամ ավելի լավ էր, քան հիմա հազար անգամ ք..վռտվելը»  ....  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (12.10.2012), Mephistopheles (12.10.2012), Rhayader (13.10.2012), Varzor (12.10.2012), Արէա (12.10.2012), Ձայնալար (12.10.2012), Մինա (12.10.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Սենց որ գնա, մեր գինեկոլոգները կսկսեն "կրեսծիկոմ վիշիված անել", ասեղնագործել ընթացքում, ցուցահանդես բան կարան կազմակերպեն, կռվցնեն իրենց աշխատանքները:


Ես առիթով կուտյուրյեները նույնպես մտածելու տեղ ունեն` բիզնեսի նոր ասպարեզ է բացվում:
Ու արդեն պատկերացնում եմ պաստառները` Gucci Virgin: Բա յառմռկեքում ինչ գործ կբացվի? "էսի լավնա, տեղական զիբիլ չի, թուրքական ա, ես եմ ներմուծում ..."

----------

keyboard (12.10.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ու արդեն պատկերացնում եմ պաստառները` Gucci Virgin:


Swaorvski արյունով  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (12.10.2012), Rhayader (13.10.2012), Varzor (12.10.2012)

----------


## Universe

> Swaorvski արյունով


Bocelli-ի տնքոցով )))

----------

Freeman (12.10.2012), keyboard (12.10.2012), VisTolog (14.10.2012), Թամարա (13.10.2012), Վահե-91 (12.10.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> Bocelli-ի տնքոցով )))


Ես կառաջարկեի Աննա Նետրեբկոյի ղժոցով  :Tongue:

----------

keyboard (12.10.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Վաբշե ասում են բիզնեսի 3 հիմնական ճյուղ կա` զենք, նարկոտիկ մեկ էլ պոլիգրաֆիա  հիմա արդեն միջազգայնորեն մեր նման հետամնաց երկրնեի համար մտցնում են նոր, գերակա ճյուղ կուսականացում, կուսացնում, մի խոսքով, քյասար, լյուբոյ տարիքում կույս են սարքում, կայֆա բայց, կարելիա մի հատ տենց բոքս վերցնել Նար-Դոսի վրա, դիագնոստիկա բան, ասենք ամուսնանալուց առաջ բերում են, դիագնոստիկա ես անում ասում ես, քշածա թե չէ, հայրեն ասած շոչի*գ*ը հետ տվածա թե չէ, պռակլադկեքը զավացկո են, թե փոխած:
> Լավ միտքա, էքուց տենամ մեր մեծահարուստներից ով կֆինանսավորի 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ես սիրեցի էս թեման


Բայց լավ միտք ա, հեսա անցումի տակ սեղան եմ դնելու, փող աշխատեմ  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (12.10.2012), Malxas (13.10.2012), Rhayader (13.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (12.10.2012), Varzor (14.10.2012)

----------


## Hayazn

Ինձ թվում է էս ապրանքը անպայման տակից կծախեն :

----------


## Վահե-91

> Բայց լավ միտք ա, հեսա անցումի տակ սեղան եմ դնելու, փող աշխատեմ


թվեր կբռնես, հավատա  :Ok: 




> Ինձ թվում է էս ապրանքը անպայման տակից կծախեն :


ինչի՞ տակից  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (13.10.2012), keyboard (14.10.2012), Nimra (13.10.2012), Rhayader (13.10.2012), Varzor (14.10.2012), VisTolog (14.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Ասում են՝ Service Pack 1-ից հետո բռնացնում է նման բաները, մոտավորապես այսպիսի տեսարան է լինում համապատասխան տեղերում.

----------

keyboard (14.10.2012), Moonwalker (13.10.2012), Rammstein (13.10.2012), VisTolog (14.10.2012), Վահե-91 (13.10.2012)

----------


## Hayazn

> ինչի՞ տակից


Փեշի :  Էլ ինչի :

----------


## keyboard

ժողովուրդ, խաբար չունե՞ք, էս բիզնեսը ինչ դառա՞վ, փող կա էլի ուզում եմ ներդնեմ  :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (14.08.2013)

----------


## Universe

> ժողովուրդ, խաբար չունե՞ք, էս բիզնեսը ինչ դառա՞վ, փող կա էլի ուզում եմ ներդնեմ


Չէ ապ, հենա դրել եմ ինչ եմ խերվում...

----------

keyboard (15.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Եսիմ, ապ: Աչքիս բոլորը գոհ են, բողոքողներ չեն եղել:

----------

keyboard (15.08.2013)

----------


## armen9494

Էս թեման որ բացվել ա ես ու՞ր էի  :LOL: 
Լրիվ բացեց, սաղ պրոցեսը աչքիս դեմով եկավ անցավ  :Jpit: 
Ուրեմն առնելուց պաչկի մեջ երկու հատ ա: Մի հատը տանում ես տուն, տեղադրում ու հենց էդ պահին փորձում, որ իմանաս մոտավորապես ոնց կստացվի:
Իսկ մյուսը էն հարսանիքի շախ շուխից հետո որ տուն են գալիս, ավտոյի մեջ մի ձև հարմարացնում դնում ա, ու հենց հասնում են տուն, ասում ա արագացրա, թե չէ հեսա կփչանա  :LOL:

----------

